# P0121 and p0522 help



## 06gtobkg (Apr 5, 2014)

I really need some help guys, I feel pretty lost here at the moment. Some back info and such

Car is a 2006 A4 gto with full length headers, no cats, flowmaster axle back, ligenfelter CAI, Custom Lewtune, Vector IAT relocate kit. 

About a week ago my car threw the two codes in the Title:
Po121: Throttle position sensor/switch A pedal position range performance
Po522: Oil pressure sensor low
MIL illuminated 

The car has a hesitation when you give it quick gas, and on WOT it hesitates then shifts gears and goes.

So far this has been my findings....

1. Throttle body slightly gunked up nothing major. Cleaned and put back on, cleared codes with predator, drove 15miles codes in memory but no MIL illuminated, care still runs the same
2. Swapped throttle bodies out with my buddies 2008 G8. No solution
3. Both Throttle bodies did not appear to open all the way. When pedal let off after a 2-3sec delay you hear an audible noise inside the throttle body and they would close slightly more
4. Accelerator pedal seems stiffer than normal/ hard to push to the floor
5. Havent even attempted oil sensor solve yet
6. No MIL indicator still but codes present

Any help would be appreciated thanks for the time


----------



## 06gtobkg (Apr 5, 2014)

Would there be any chance I need to do a throttle relearn on the car?


----------

